# Vintage Wash: Anybody know what this company is doing to get this look?



## ducks33 (Jan 9, 2007)

Anybody know what process the RetroSport brand (see pic below) uses to get this vintage look? It's not just a graphic filter. There is some sort of wash (sillicone?, enzyme?, mineral?) that is being done post printing process. None of the shirts look exactly the same if you look closeley, and the ink appears to be flaking off slightly. Is it a wash, or a combination of different processes? Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## mr8500 (Jan 16, 2007)

Maybe they are just selling old used shirts! lol - I have no idea how they do that it almost looks like a hot peel transfer that was left on too long before being peeled...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think washink might do something like that: washink.com


----------



## acbottomline (May 3, 2007)

We produce all vintage wash treatments as well as a handful of other wet-processing techniques domestically.
Adam
Wash Ink


----------



## moxiesparadox (Apr 4, 2007)

There's a program from Mister Retro that washes out images. It's an awesome program.

Each disk has something like 60 variations for distressing images. The cool thing is you can adjust which part of the image to distress.


----------



## Heidi (Sep 13, 2006)

I have not had any success getting the plugins from Mr. Retro to work in X3. I bought Machine Wash 1 and 3. Neither work but all my other plugins work fine.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Heidi said:


> I have not had any success getting the plugins from Mr. Retro to work in X3. I bought Machine Wash 1 and 3. Neither work but all my other plugins work fine.


I think the plugins from Mr. Retro are for photoshop only, not for CorelDraw.


----------



## Heidi (Sep 13, 2006)

All of the plugins that I use in Corel X3 were originally made for Adobe photoshop. I mistakenly assumed that this one work as well as the others do. I should have checked into it more carefully!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> All of the plugins that I use in Corel X3 were originally made for Adobe photoshop.


Interesting, I didn't know they worked across the different software programs.


----------



## norton169 (Jun 9, 2007)

I think it's distressing screen printing ,can be done with Illustrator


----------



## graphixdesigner (Jul 4, 2007)

acbottomline said:


> We produce all vintage wash treatments as well as a handful of other wet-processing techniques domestically.
> Adam
> Wash Ink


*LOVE* your website design!
PJ


----------

